# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > Any Other Species Not Listed Already >  Some info on livebearers

## Nemo

Livebearing aquarium fish belong to several fish families. What they all have in common is that they do not lay eggs. They give birth to live offspring.....YES!!! live little fishes...
There are some very beautiful wild forms of livebearers, but there are also a great many cultivated varieties that are very popular. Through selective breeding their colors and fin shapes have been changed to create some unusual effects.\/\/o\/\/...   the most common livebearing fish i would say is the Guppy..


Most livebearers are schooling fish, and so you should keep more than one of each species. It is also very important to have at least three females to each male, as the males will become to aggressive towards each other and pursue the females non stop.
A large densely planted tank with open areas for swimming is ideal. Go easy on the Driftwood. Livebearers will accept all types of food, but should have some plant material in their diet.

----------

